# Plants for an African-themed Tank?



## Warren B (Dec 13, 2010)

'Allo peoples,

*Back story:*

I found another spare 20 gallon tank. After 10 minutes of vigorous thinking, I came up with the idea to house some African (rainforest) invertebrates together. Anyway....

*Predicament:*

I know very little about plants, where they come from, etc. I would like to know of any African species that I would be able to put in this biotope. The humidity will be around 65%-85% with medium lighting.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Begonias microsperma and prismatacarpa come to mind. The first is rhizomatous and has really large textured leaves, while the second is a trailing type. 'Buttercup' *I think* is another.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

African Violets would go nicely I think (at least some species) but I'm pretty sure they don't occur in the rainforest...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If you dig around a bit in this sub forum, I think there was a thread on a Madagascar biotope viv that someone inquired about. That should be of good help to you.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

_Anubias_ (various sp.) and _Bolbitis heudelotii_ will both grow emersed at the higher end of your humidity range and are from Africa.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

_Anubias hastifolia_ can handle lower humidities than other species and it is a real handsome plant.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

All the above suggestions are very good; here's a quick review:

Selaginella kraussina
Ferns--Andy's orchids sells a cool Madagascar Asplenium for around 10 bucks.

Begonia 'Buttercup' seems to be the most durable of the West African rhizomatous begonias, tougher than its parent prismatocarpa. B quadrilata nimbaensis is a stunning plant, though.
If you get on Kartuz Greenhouses: Rare and Exotic Plants, they have separate categories for African begonias, including a couple of trailing epiphytes.
African violets--Do not like wet leaves. Do yourself a favor and choose a smaller or trailing variety, as happy standard AVs have a "wide stance."
Streptocarpella thompsonii--as long as your tank doesn't get too warm
Coffea--for big tanks.
Medinilla sedifolia (Madagascar) Mounted high, as it trails.
Mitriostigma axillare--The African gardenia is good for a big tank, but needs good drainage and fresh air.

Sanseveria sp.--How moist is your tank? These forest edge plants do very well in tropical tanks with good drainage (Phelsuma keepers swear by 'em)
Anubias hastifolia--does prefer wet feet
Callopsis--if you can find it (looks like a mini Spathiphyllum)
Orchids--Several mini Angraecoids of the genera Aerangis and Angraecum. These plants are not cheap, and they are slow. But I find them to be way more forgiving than any pleurothallid, especially if your tank is going to be warm and/or partially ventilated. (I grow Angraecum distichum and Aerangis fastuosa--slooow, but they do flower.)

And you know what? Maybe you could try an Impatiens. That's right, a dwarf little bedding impatiens. I mean a little &#@! impatiens out of a six-pack. These plants can grow and flower in vivaria with decent light! 

Hope this helps,

G


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

A neat plant that should be easy to find is Oeceoclades maculata, aka Spotted Monk Orchid. An invasive in South Florida, it does great in terrariums esp if propped up on some rocks or wood, but still on the ground. It can take moist soil, it just should be well draining. I had it in my old auratus tanks and it would form big clumps that the frogs loved to hide in. Foliage and roots are neat, flowers kinda dull. 

This orchid is a terrestrial species from from tropical African rainforest and moist forest, but is now widespread in the neotropics. Prevelent in the Caribbean and Florida too, should be able to have someone in Fl send you some. Not many peple use it for anything...


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

_Begonia squamulosa_ is a nice West African species.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> _Begonia squamulosa_ is a nice West African species.


Nice flowers on that one! I can't get a good pic of the foliage---is it like eleagnifolia?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

earthfrog said:


> Nice flowers on that one! I can't get a good pic of the foliage---is it like eleagnifolia?


No...more lanceolate, blade-like: American Begonia Society - The fascinating species from Africa


----------

